
VxRail in a Nutshell (2018) - peter_d_sherman
https://d8tadude.com/2018/11/20/vxrail-in-a-nutshell/
======
peter_d_sherman
The underlying idea here seems to be something like _" Decouple the
workstation physical hardware -- from the VM's that actually do the work"._

For a business, this model looks like this: You buy a physical workstation for
every person that needs to have access to the network. You buy a bunch of
physical servers too.

But, but, each workstation no longer runs its own OS, nor is an island onto
itself. Instead, it connects to a VM instance, which runs on one of the
servers.

In that respect, the workstation is a whole lot like a dumb terminal -- except
that it has better graphics...

Each server runs multiple VM's, but does not have an infinite capacity. When
more VM's are needed, servers are either expanded in terms of capacities,
and/or more servers are added...

VM's could also be ran in the cloud, that is, locally managed (if the servers
are local), or remotely managed (if servers are in the cloud)...

Diskspace can similarly be decoupled... that is, no longer does one user use
one physical drive, but a virtual one, where the "unused space" (virtual
unused space) is actually apportioned out to other users...

If I am incorrect about any of these points, please feel free to correct
and/or elaborate...

(Also, yes, I am aware that VMWare and other virtualization platforms -- might
also work similarly...)

